# Another "Importing from Canada" thread



## VenomRS4

Yep, I did a search and not all of my questions were answered. So with that being said...I have been looking at importing a new Yamaha snowblower from Canada. I have heard many people say something along the lines of "I want to go the Canada, buy one, and bring it back". Unfortunately, it is not even remotely that simple as I have found. It's not exactly a case of Canadian beer. When it comes to machinery, there's a lot of leg work involved..... importation paperwork, taxes/tariffs to pay, customs clearance...and because it is a form of power equipment, it must meet safety and EPA emissions standards for use in the US. In some cases, a broker (ICI) may be needed. AND, because Yamaha snowblowers are not actually manufactured in Canada or Mexico, NAFTA may not apply. Are there ways around this? Maybe. But I can't find any. And I really hope I am wrong on this...because I want a new YT624 pretty bad. So, my questions are as follows:


-Does anybody know if the new Yamaha snowblowers will pass US emission standards? Have they even been tested under US guidelines?


-It would seem to me that safety provisions built into snowblowers nowadays would be universal throughout the world...can anyone confirm that?


-Does anybody know of an importer that specializes in importing machinery?


-Other thoughts on this? Has anybody actually successfully imported a new Yamaha from Canada? What did you do?


Thanks


----------



## bigredmf

I would recommend self importing this but you may only do that if you bring it across yourself. Road trip!

You should find a crossing that handles commercial freight. I say this because in Buffalo there are a couple of border crossings. One is not commercial but Lewiston is. I believe they have storage facilities where you may need to leave it if you have issues. Note they charge for storage so your best bet would be to turn around and return it if you have trouble.

I’d say 50:50 wether they charge you duty. It may only be 3.5%.


I would not be so worried about the EPA certification but would bet you might find a Yamaha generator that utilized the same base engine though I realize a gen typically has a tapered shaft. 
Find the cert print it and roll down the road!

Enjoy as I’ve considered this but it’s not cheap and I can be at the border in 1.5 hours.

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

You do not need an import broker! I know because I checked as it is nothing more than a purchase of canadian sold goods. 

Purchase your new beautiful blue snow mule with a US credit card and your dealer will handle everything for you as far as exchange rate and canadian sales tax/VAT refunds whether or not you have it shipped from the Yamaha Powersports Dealer in Canada or pick it up as the delaer will have all the paperwork you need to cross the border without issue.

NOW, first and foremost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no worries; you worry too much!!!!!!!!!!! 

It nothing more than simply declaring you made a purchase and paid Canadian sales tax prior to the port of exit/border crossing station.

People do this with Canadian HAM radios, radio recievers and other gear all the time. 

We have a forum member that did this with no issues. I was going to do this last year and Larry Kelly said he would ship it to me with no issues but as things worked out I could not purchase the blue snow mule I wanted at the time. 

1. Your sales tax expense is refunded at the border crossing station to you if you pay by the american dollar unless you want to use the canadian VAT/sales tax as a business expense deduction

2. The yankee dollar still has a much higher value in currency exchange so you will save lots of yankee $$$$$$$$$$$$$ in purchase cost and sales tax as the sales tax and VAT tax is refunded to you after the sale. If you use plastic the receiving bank in Canada does all the transfer legwork for you.

3. The new NAFTA is still NAFTA and you still have no worries.


Canadian made farm equipment and three point hitch snow blowers and snow throwers are sold and delivered across the border a lot so no worries at all.


----------



## YSHSfan

I had a friend that used to travel to Canada often buy and bring me a Yamaha YS1028J (I'm in CT).
He purchased it under his name using a credit card (no Canadian taxes were charged as it was purchased from US and the Dealer knew how to handle it). 
He told me that all he had to do at the border was to show the invoice and say that it was for personal use, that was it. He did not have to pay anything at the border.


----------



## bigredmf

*Another &quot;Importing from Canada&quot; thread*

You never pay sales tax at the border just tariff/duty and potentially duty on this because it was not made in US Canada or Mexico so does not fall under NAFTA. 

Your on your honor to report the purchase on your state taxes I believe.

Could fall under some other trade agreement but now that I think of it may be subject to a 10 or 25% tariff.
If it’s subject to 10% now it moves up to 25% January 1.
Also nafta has not changed there is an agreement in principle that needs to be approved by Congress.
The Yamaha 10hp has my eye!

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigsnapper

ok in 2012 I Bought one YS928J in Regina and brought it back to North Dakota through the boarder, i had no problem and no fee's what so ever. the only thing i had to pay was the GST at the dealer and at the boarder they said i could file with the Govt. to get that back but i did note want to hassle with that. the only thing they asked was what was my purpose for the trip and is the machine for personal or business use, if it is just for personal there is no fee's. plus the boarder guard had to laugh that i drove 6hrs one way to buy a snowblower, he said don't they sell them in the US. so give it a try it is worth it, i have used Honda,Troybuilt, Ariens and a few others worth the time and the money.


----------



## chargin

Just curious, but what kind of fee for business use ?


----------



## bigredmf

If it is imported for business use or resale you can not self import

Thus you would need a broker and it would have to come over the border commercially (not in your truck)

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astro

Ive been looking to bring in a yt1332 and as far as I can tell you can't get the sales tax back. RC4033 said you could only get GST back items for commercial use. Can someone confirm they actually got GST refunded and what process they went through? I saw someone say a dealer didn't charge them tax so what do I need to tell my dealer to get that exemption?


----------



## orangputeh

call the yamaha dealer in canada.


----------



## astro

Anyone near Kelly's Yamaha in Ontario? Pm me


----------



## astro

It seem quite a mix of info on tax refund or zero rate taxes on exports. I've had dealers tell me they have to collect tax even when shipping directly to the USA. Others have said you can get a refund at the border but that supposedly ended in 2007. Anyone here have first hand experience they want to share?


----------



## astro

Got a yt1332 from BC. No taxes crossing the border, told the agent I had a snowblower and he waved me through. Going to apply for the sales tax refund online. The Canadian customs people said they don't do it at the border anymore. Dealer gave me a good price on the unit so they do discount in the summer.


----------



## leonz

YEAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it when plan comes together. All you need now is some fluid film to coat the cross augers and the impeller paddles and the cross auger housing. You can blow all that snow back to the customs station. Another thought would be **** off the neighbors and bury the mailboxes across the road and do target practice on the local county snow plow or road grader in the dark of night ha,ha.

:^0


----------



## astro

Looking forward to using it this winter. Runs smooth, definitely has some mass to it. Going to put my Ariens to shame- going up for sale this fall!
I bet it will shoot snow across the street into neighbor's yard!


----------



## bigredmf

astro said:


> Anyone near Kelly's Yamaha in Ontario? Pm me




I’m 2 hours from there and that’s probably where I’d buy one.

I realize your post dates to April

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963

any other useful info on this topic? i'm about 5 hour drive from Montreal.


----------



## rwh963

looking at the cheapest blower, and doing currency conversion, still looks like at least $2400 retail. might be better to look for used in the USA. not sure if there is a list of older models and years available.


----------



## RC20

I am on board with the the heck with the tax return if you pay it in the first place.


If it was about money then there would be no purpose in it, other blowers would do the job if not as loved as the Yamaha is. 



In my case its a 1400 miles round trip roughly. I would call the dealer and see what could be done. Whitehorse is right on the route to Anchorage and a lot of the traffic is Anch destined.


For the foreseeable future the blower is good so not an issue but yes I have pondered it and I appreciate the information.


----------

